# 300 whisper



## txpete (Nov 29, 2006)

this is my new 300 T/C contender with a tca 300 whisper 16" barrel.pretty stubby should work pretty good out of my bow stand this year:smt023.
pete


















handloads with 125 gr sierra sp's.its a wildcat based on the 223 case necked up to 30 cal.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well they should drop a deer in its tracks if their in close. Good looking out fit anyway.:smt033


----------

